# Premium Hotlips-C heatsinks...



## hotbeam

Please see the original Premium Hotlips thread for availability details.


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Interest*

just can't leave well enough alone can you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StoneDog

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Interest*

Does anyone know the ID of a Mag "C"?

Jon


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

StoneDog
The ID averages out to 28mm (***EDIT: Correction. ID ~26.3mm. Old one was 28mm)


----------



## Overamp

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I would take 3.


----------



## BentHeadTX

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Hotbeam,
Will those fit in a Brinkmann Nexstar 2C?


----------



## Y2Kirk1028

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
StoneDog
The ID averages out to 28mm 

[/ QUOTE ]

The newer mags have an ID diameter of ~26.3mm. These are the ones with the "C" in front of the serial #, and has the "maghead" insignia on the swith boot. Also the switch assembly slides out from the bottom and doesn't have the retaining ring. 

I say forget about mags..how bout a coleman ?


----------



## ledlurker

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I will take (2) of the C size ones and (1) of the D sizes


----------



## lildave

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'll take 2


----------



## snakebite

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

i will take 2 c and 3 d
i can paypal when ready and you can hold the 3 d units till the c are ready.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

[ QUOTE ]
*Y2Kirk1028 said:*
The newer mags have an ID diameter of ~26.3mm. These are the ones with the "C" in front of the serial #, and has the "maghead" insignia on the swith boot. Also the switch assembly slides out from the bottom and doesn't have the retaining ring. 

I say forget about mags..how bout a coleman ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm Y2Kirk1028 
26.3mm (!!). That is small. I'll check again with my Cs. 

Brinkmann Nexstar 2C? That's an option... how many people has that? 

Coleman is also an option... again, what is the usage on that?


----------



## Kill-O-Zap

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

hotlips:

I guess you took my advice in the other thread to heart and decided to make the diameter 28 for a nice tight fit (REAL tight) in a 26.3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Seriously, though, is the fit intended to be tight enough that it will stay in w/o epoxy?

Either way, I'm registering my interest for at least two.

Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Very funny Killo... I will need to reconfirm the ID again later.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Please check your IDs of your flashlight bodies. The old ones are 28mm ID and new ones (with the Cat imprint on the switch, "C" in front of the serial number and no o-ring inside the head) have an ID of ~26.3. The run I will be doing will be for the new ones, ie the Hotlips-C OD that fits inside the mouth will be ~26.3mm.


----------



## StoneDog

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Well, I'm out then - plesae disregard my PM. I was hoping it would fit my older style Mag "C".

I will send a PayPal for one or two "D's" tonight.

Jon


----------



## snakebite

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

me too
dammed if i will buy another [email protected] product to use em.
i have an old 3c that could use a 1w dd.
ever thought about a sleeve as an adapter?maybe tight enough to do a shrink fit to install
as in heat the od and freeze the id?

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
Well, I'm out then - plesae disregard my PM. I was hoping it would fit my older style Mag "C".

I will send a PayPal for one or two "D's" tonight.

Jon 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Y2Kirk1028

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Please check your IDs of your flashlight bodies. The old ones are 28mm ID and new ones (with the Cat imprint on the switch, "C" in front of the serial number and no o-ring inside the head) have an ID of ~26.3. The run I will be doing will be for the new ones, ie the Hotlips-C OD that fits inside the mouth will be ~26.3mm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why not offer both sizes?


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

offering both sizes would mean a greatly increased manufacturing cost /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

*StoneDog:* PM sent.

*Snakebite:* Excellent idea. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif How about the Hotlips-C have the 26.3mm diam. The sleeve (hollow cylinder) have an ID of 26.3 but OD of 28.1mm. To use, epoxy the two together for a larger ID OAC or use the Hotlips-C as is for a newer OAC? _Again this is a numbers game. How many sleeves to make? From the numbers above, it looks like this whole project (Hotlips-C) is unlikely to get off the ground. I'll wait till the 8th and evaluate then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif_ 

*Y2Kirk1028:* The sleeve idea will solve the 2 size issue.

*Roth:* Very true.


----------



## jcciv

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I am interested in 2 of the c size. I bought a 2c cell Mag light 2 days ago at Home Depot in Houston, TX, and the inner diameter at the top of the light is 28.13cm. The serial number is 24839490.


----------



## gbreckley

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I am definately in for at least 5 maybe as many as 15.

Greg

The D ones are awesome by the way 

EDIT: All of them the new smaller diameter 26.3


----------



## Elnath

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Like my D model alot. I'd be in for 2 of the C size. (looks like I'd need one sleeve--for an older larger unit, and one of the 26mm)


----------



## MenaceSQL

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm in for two of the C's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif 

26mm for me purdee pleeze.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Thanks for the interest so far. If you have pre-ordered, *please edit your post and indicate what diameter your OAC is...* so I can determine if a sleeve is needed. It is either 28mm or 26.3mm. 

Any other sizes coming from Ontario? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Get it right!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## finboy1672

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'd like two C's and one D if available.


----------



## jcciv

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

By Preorder, do you mean that we should pay now? How much each? How do we pay?

Thanks,

John


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

John, no need to pay. The project may not get off the ground due to numbers. Please just *edit* your post and tell me whether you want the Hotlips-C and/or Hotlips-C with Sleeve. This will tell me how many Sleeves I need to get made (if at all)

For everyone:
*Old C bodies* have an ID of 28mm. Serial number does not start with "C" and no insignia on the switch button.
*New C bodies* have an ID of 26.2mm. Serial number *starts* with "C" and *has* the insignia on the switch button.


----------



## jcciv

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

done, thanks. I have a 28mm body, even though I just bought the light.


----------



## frogmonk

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm interested in two (2). Thanks!


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Two (2) more days to go and I will then evaluate where to go from here.


----------



## Sproing

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm interested in 2 Hotlips-C, 1 sleeve and 1 Hotlips-D if you have any left.

Thanks!


----------



## Prometheid

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm interested in 2 Hotlips-C (no sleeve needed here).

Thanks taking on the project!


----------



## souyou

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm interested in 1 Hotlips-C with sleeve.


----------



## jdriller

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Hotbeam,

Please add 1 hotlips heatsink to my order.

Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

We are getting close with the quantity!! A dozen or so more and we should be a goer. I am also in the process of getting a price for the "sleeve" and will publish it here as soon as I get a confirmation. 

What are your thoughts if I offered the Hotlips-C and the Sleeve as a single unit (ie Hotlips-C and Sleeve sold as one) instead of offering a choice? The price will be slightly higher and it will also give you the flexibility. It would be much easier for me to organise (logistically and also get a good price for all). Also you can choose whatever OAC you want to use. 

Also, would everyone be willing to do a Paypal first (after I confirm the final price that is)? I will time the manufacture so that the Hotlips-C would be ready approximately 2-3 weeks after your Paypal.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Prometheid

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I have no objection to paying up front. I don't need the sleeve, but if that is how it has to be done, then that's okay with me.

Thanks.


----------



## LEDmodMan

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Just for bookkeeping, at hotbeam's request, I have placed a pre-order for one bare hotlips "C" heatsink (smaller dia. with no sleeve).


----------



## Kill-O-Zap

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

What Prometheid said.


----------



## jcciv

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I will be happy to prepay. I need sleeves for mine.


----------



## RussH

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Put me down for 2 C hotlips. I don't really need the sleeves but I don't mind having them either. Also, I'd like a D size - a sleeve to adapt the C size would be nice....

RussH, Vicksburg, MS


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Thank you for all your pre-orders. I will sort this list out and get back here with the next steps...


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Thanks for your pre-orders. Looks like this will be a go-er. I am waiting for final costings for the Sleeve as well as the production prototypes. Once everything meets with approval, I will post the details here. 

If at all possible, I would greatly appreciate prepayment for this. If you are also getting the Hotlips-D, please let me know also. Combined shipping will be done for lowish quantities (<6-8).

A quick summary:

<ul type="square">[*]Hotlips-C will be 26.3mm in diameter [*]The Sleeve will allow Hotlips-C to be used on 28.1mm ID C-sized Ontario Aluminium bodies (OAC). It will be a tight fit, allowing for maximum thermal transfer.
[/list] 
Price for the first Hotlips-C is $20 shipped, subsequent ones at $16.
Pricing for Sleeves $3


----------



## MenaceSQL

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Prometheid

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

how do I go about prepaying for two hotlips-C?

Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Prometheid... please wait till the protos have been tested and approved. Will let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## MR Bulk

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

[ QUOTE ]
*jcciv said:*
done, thanks. I have a 28mm body, even though I just bought the light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm, that does not seem possible unless -- it is old stock? I am quite sure the ones being manufactured right now are all of the _smaller_ ID. At least my last bulk order of them, direct from the factory, from which I made my (last and final) run of Space Needle II's, were...


----------



## PeterB

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

I'm interested in 2 C's. Probably without Sleeves (haven't got the Flashlights yet)


----------



## jcciv

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jcciv said:*
done, thanks. I have a 28mm body, even though I just bought the light. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm, that does not seem possible unless -- it is old stock? I am quite sure the ones being manufactured right now are all of the _smaller_ ID. At least my last bulk order of them, direct from the factory, from which I made my (last and final) run of Space Needle II's, were... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I know, it is strange. I wanted a purple 2C Mag, and I finally found one at Home Depot. I did not know about the id change at that point, so I did not check the serial number. I can go by the same store and check the SNs on the other lights that they have.

It is a pretty busy Home Depot, but maybe the lights don't sell very well, so it could be old stock. I don't know how long Mag has been making the purple 2C's...mostly I see Black or Silver.


----------



## shankus

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Is anyone planning on running a 5 W on a Hotlips, on two BadBoys paralleled, in a 2 C cell Mag?


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

*Mr B:* Yeah, sounds like old stock JCCIV picked up.

*Peter B:* Cool. Please keep an eye on this thread on dates.

*Shankus:* Go on... YOU be the first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif as long as the numbers work out well.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Along with the Hotlips-D v2 run, Hotlips-C will also be run at the same time ~w/b 8th Sept. 
There will be 2 pieces, the Hotlips-C and a Sleeve
<ul type="square">  [*]Hotlips-C will have a diam of 26.3mm and fits tightly in new OACs (serial # starts with C). 
Cost: $20 for 1 shipped. Additional at $16 (up to 5)
[*]The Sleeve will take the 26.3mm diam to 28.1mm to fit tightly into older OACs.
Cost: $3.
[/list]

Please keep an eye on this thread for more in due course.


----------



## ledlurker

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

If by chance you end up have some extra ones I would like to change my order to 3 for the C size with the sleeves and still order one D size.


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

led-lurker... no problems. I have commissioned additional (over and above the pre-order numbers) Hotlips-C plus Sleeves to be made so your extra requirements can be accommodated without any problems. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sway

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Howard,

Count me in for the Hotlips-C with a sleeve. Now I just need to find a X3T with a magic resistor set up for my little 2-C maggie ?

Do you know where I can find it ?

Later
Kelly


----------



## LED

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*







Has anyone have a pet collimator they know they will be using with the C cell? I am pretty sure I will be using the Badboy 750mA Constant Current Boost Converter Board with a Sapphire lens in a 6 cell, but haven't decided on what collimating optics to use. 

Any help will be appreciated. The less I have to modify it the better.

thanks


----------



## Rothrandir

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

using a mag reflector is your best bet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

the hotlips were designed to use the mag reflector, and accomplish a wide range of focus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
furthermore, a mag reflector is pretty much the best optical solution currently known (much better than any "optics")


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

*Sway:* Thanks for your preorder. I am not sure whether I replied to you earlier. Apologies for the long delay if I haven't. The X3T is not for sale currently as a standalone. The MR circuit has sold out in run one. We may be planning a run two in a few weeks. Please keep an eye on the *MR-X with X3T* thread.

*Led:* Per Roth. Thanks Roth. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LED

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Rothrandir thanks!


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Update:

There has been a machine breakdown just before my job was to run (of all things) and the lathe is being fixed as I type. They said it would be ~1wk before it is fixed (parts, manpower, etc). They also need to finish the job that was on the lathe at the time. I would estimate ~2 wks from today before they will get to this Hotlips run. Rest assured though... the jobs will definately run as my Aluminium rod has already arrived. Just need to get them on the lathe and milling machines.

Apologies for the delay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## hotbeam

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

The prototypes are here. I've been told the production run will finish in ~2 wks time.

*Please see the first post of this thread for details.*


----------



## LEDmodMan

*Re: Hotlips-C Heatsink Preorder/Expression of Inte*

Let me know when to send you paypal for my order! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif
Thanks!


----------

